# Chicken Booyah



## masta (Jan 29, 2007)

Being a fan of Jim Cramer from CNBC's Mad Money show I recently learned there is a dish called Chicken Booyah. I did a search and came up with this info and recipe and wanted to know if anyone knows if this is close to the original or can provide more info. Always looking for a new dish and this one would work great for the winter. 


Linda Stradley, author at http://whatscookingamerica.net/

*"Chicken Booyah *– A super “stick to your ribs” soup-stew made with chicken. While chicken soup is universal and variations of this dish can be found in many cultures world wide, northeastern Wisconsin is the only place in the world where Chicken Booyah is found. It is a favorite at the many festivals, church picnics, bazaars, and any other large gathering in the northeast part of Wisconsin. This chicken soup is typically made in large 10 or 20-gallon batches, cooked outdoors over a wood fire, and worked on by several people at once. Restaurants have their own special recipe. Booyah is lovingly called “Belgian Penicillin.” 
The first Belgian immigrants arrived in Wisconsin in 1853. These immigrants were from the French-speaking part of Belgium, with their own language called "Walloon." Walloon is not a version of French. It is a language with its own grammar and vocabulary. Even today, the area settled by these people in Wisconsin, they settled in a corner of eastern Wisconsin near Lake Michigan, is known as the Walloon area. The theory is that the uneducated Belgian could not spell, thus writing down the word he heard. 
It is believed that the word “Booyah” comes from the word “bouillon.” Another theory is that the word comes from the French word “bouillir,” but also like the Walloon word "bouyu" (pronounced like "boo-yu" with a "u" between and with the French pronunciation of the letter). For years people have been trying to figure out the origination and what makes it so special. *Yannick Bauthière of Gembloux*,* Belgium* sent me the following information:
<BLOCKQUOTE>
*In history, Walloons spoke Walloon. Only the most educated people (counts, dukes, scholars, monks, etc.) spoke French as a second language. Our people started to learn French when Belgium was created, in 1830. And even then, Walloon remained our main language until World War II. My grand father spoke Walloon much better than French. So, most settlers coming from Wallonia hardly spoke much French. That's why, in my humble opinion, "booyah" doesn't come from French "bouillon" or "bouillir" but from Walloon "bouyon" or "bouyu". But that's just my opinion !!!! 




1 (4- to 5- pound) whole roasting chicken, cut into quarters
1 pound beef stew meat, bones included
1 pound pork stew meat, bones included
2 large onions, chopped and divided
4 quarts water, divided
6 carrots, diced
6 potatoes, peeled and diced
1 cup fresh or frozen peas
1 small bunch celery, diced
1 (28-ounce) can whole tomatoes, undrained and cut up*
Salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 



* To easily prepare the tomatoes, use a sharp knife and cut the tomatoes while still in the can. 


In a large soup pot over medium heat, add chicken, beef, pork, 1/2 of chopped onions, and 2 quarts water; cover and bring to a boil, Reduce head to low and simmer 20 to 30 minutes until chicken is tender and the meat falls from the bone; remove chicken from the pot to a large bowl and set aside to cool (when cool, take meat from the bones and cut into pieces). Refrigerate cooked chicken until ready to use. 


Continue to cook beef and pork approximately 1 1/2 to 2 hours or until tender. Remove beef and pork from the pot to a large bowl and let cool (when cool, take meat from the bones and cut into pieces). Refrigerate beef and pork until ready to use. 


Strain the stock, place in refrigerator, and let cool. When cool, remove fat from surface of stock. Return cooled and strained stock to soup pot. Add remaining 2 quarts water; bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and add remaining onions, carrots, and potatoes; simmer 10 to 15 minutes or until vegetables are tender. Add chicken, beef, pork, peas, celery, tomatoes, salt and peppers; simmer until thoroughly heated. Serve in large soup bowls. 


Makes 10 to 12 servings.*</BLOCKQUOTE>*Edited by: masta *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 29, 2007)

Masta that sounds so good, I'll bet the 3 meats really give it a nice taste. I would throw in some homemade noodles too.


----------



## masta (Jan 29, 2007)

And don't forget to season the meat with some Mojjo before cooking!


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 30, 2007)

I wonder if my husband can accomplish this???? He is great with a warm supper when I get home! (places a bag of popcorn in the microwave so it is warm when I come in the house)



Yet, he is getting better! Cardboard pizza! That's an upgrade! 
Actually he is a good man and tries hard to help. He was laid off this fall, and is drawing unemployment, so he has ventured in the kitchen some, and some come out not to bad! I wouldn't be without him! 


Right now his specialty is finding whatever he can in the cupboards and mixing it all together. Some days it's not to bad! 


Chicken Booyah, sounds like something I'd like to try this weekend! Yummy!!!!!*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## masta (Jan 30, 2007)

I am thinking I will task my darling bride (aka: head chef) to work her magic with this recipe and post the results. 


BOOYAH SKEEEEDADDY......IT'S CHICKEN FOR DINNER!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 2, 2007)

Looking forward to it! Pictures I assume? Will you bechoosing the wine? If you want to stay true to the area, they grow apples and cherries up that way...


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 2, 2007)

I started reading this before but couldn't get into it due to having an opposite Crammer reaction than what Masta has.


Came back today and read from paragraph 2 down, and I'm going to have to try this recipe, looks good.





*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## masta (Feb 3, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> I started reading this before but couldn't get into it due to having an opposite Crammer reaction than what Masta has.
> 
> 
> Came back today and read from paragraph 2 down, and I'm going to have to try this recipe, looks good.




I take it you don't like Jim Cramer?*Edited by: masta *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 3, 2007)

I can take about 2 minutes of him................


Along with other stock touting guru's like Mike Murphey. They can preach all they want, but you can't tell me they don't profit from their followers. Even though im proclaims not to buy a stock he touts for..... I think it was 9 days after he menions it, whats to prevent him from buying the stock BEFORE he touts it......... 


Anyway....... Back to wine making..... sorry for the out burst.


----------



## masta (Feb 3, 2007)

No problem jobe...he is the type of guy you either strongly like or strongly dislike.


What matters to me is if I can make money with the info he provides and I have.


----------



## James (Feb 6, 2007)

Masta,


Your recipe sounds great. I like food/cook books with stories included.


Cramer is someone I can only take for a short period, though I don't dislike him. He uses the phrase "ski daddy" a lot. That, according to LA legend (lower Alabama) is not the proper teminology. What you like to now the rest of the story?


----------



## masta (Feb 6, 2007)

Sure lay it on man...Cause it's the lighting round and we have Jim from Alabama...what you got for me Jimbo?


----------



## James (Feb 6, 2007)

Masta,

 
This is the real story. My wife's brothers best friend was there. The real phrase should be "ski king" not "ski daddy". Cramer has had it wrong forever.


My wife's brothers best friend was putting his boat in at a local ramp on the Alabama River. Up drives a shinney new pick up pulling the fanciest ski boat you have ever seen. They attempt to back the boat down the ramp for the next 30 minutes while many people watch. Finally they get the boat in the water and two men, obviously very drunk, get out of the truck. Onestumbles in the boat andthe othergets in the water with a pair of water skiis. Redneck one finally gets the boat cranked a throws the ski rope to RN number two. Then, with way to much slack in the rope, the guy in the boat screams, and here is the connection, "are you ready *ski king*!". At which time the guy in the water responds (and this is always the appropriate response), "let it happn' capn' ". It turned out that the boat and truck were stolen and the police hauled them away soon after. The skier suffered two dislocated shoulders.


So, the saying is "are you ready ski king? " And you always say ------


----------



## Pepere (Feb 10, 2007)

Masta, 


I think you've been listening to "Sean" here recently. "You're a great American" just sounds awful familiar........................."let not your heart be troubled."


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture of Booyah yet?


----------



## masta (Feb 10, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Does anyone have a picture of Booyah yet?




Not yet but I am thinking next week it will make it into the menu!


----------

